# Locals go missing



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I've been having troubles that last few days with locals not being available when I turn on the receiver. I find that if I go to the locals setup screen and select save, they return.

I do not subscribe to LIL.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Never mind. As it turns out, my 921 is victim to the dreaded "Channel 77 no record" "known problem". I am to expect a replacement Wednesday.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't scare me like that! The thread title brought back memories if the 215/216 debacle (where they gave non subscribers OTA guide data in L215 only to take them away with the rapid deployment of L216 - along with the ability to tune to any OTA station that had guide data).

BTW: getting a 77 UKD is not necessarially a reason to get a replacement. A power cord or front panel reboot usually fixes the problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> BTW: getting a 77 UKD is not necessarially a reason to get a replacement. A power cord or front panel reboot usually fixes the problem.


I've tried all manner of resets including the much feared "card yank". When the CSR caught up to me in the script, she went right into the RA phase.

Note that I had heard a couple of hard drive "strokes" along the way where the hard drive head is reset.

In the interest of making people aware of the warning signs, I'll give a synopsis of what happened:

1. Tuesday, OTA disappeared from the guide but were restored by going to the locals screen and saving. I did not have to re-scan. Boston Legal recorded.

2. Wednesday, when playing back Boston Legal, the playback would occasionally halt. If I jumped, I might be able to get going again. If I waited or tried to fast forward, it would restart from the beginning of the recording. I found that if I watched carefully, I could back up to just after the bad spot and continue on. Maybe there is a use for having the progress banner up all of the time?

3. Thursday night I turned the receiver on and the OTA were gone again. I could not restore them because you can't tinker with with OTA when something is recording on the OTA tuner. I went to the DVR list and it displayed only my weekly timers. I left the DVR list and came back, everything was gone and I had 158 hours of SD and 22 hours of HD space available. The current recording was still going.

4. Friday night I turn the receiver on and it rebooted. When it came back, it was tuned to channel 77. If I changed channels it would alternate between 77 and 102 with no picture on either. The guide data was all there except for the OTA. I went to the locals screen and it was empty. I went through the process to add 23 channels and when it completed, the list was empty. Called Customer Service and went through the automated script for about 10 minutes and finally got to a living, breathing.

I would suggest that Dish add a decision to the automated script that provides for choosing between an RF connected receiver and a line level connected receiver for customers who know the difference.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds like your hard drive is DOA. While the system may still boot up there must be a bad spot on the drive where the OTA data is stored.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Sounds like your hard drive is DOA. While the system may still boot up there must be a bad spot on the drive where the OTA data is stored.


The diagnostic suggests that the drive is toast (or maybe incorrectly configured in the CMOS). When I run the diagnostic, it never moves off of 249 left.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

I lost CBSHD. What happen?? I enjoy watching CSI on HD.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

chris03053 said:


> I lost CBSHD. What happen?? I enjoy watching CSI on HD.


Unless you live in NY or LA DMA's CBSHD (via E*) is no longer available. See if you can get your local CBS affiliate OTA - it's the only way in most DMA's today.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Michael P said:


> Unless you live in NY or LA DMA's CBSHD (via E*) is no longer available. See if you can get your local CBS affiliate OTA - it's the only way in most DMA's today.


Oh man, they took it out:nono:

Oh well, the little guy gets tucked up the..... again. You know what i mean.:grin:

Yes, I can get the OTA but sometimes it loses the signal. Oh well......:nono2:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

chris03053 said:


> Oh man, they took it out:nono:
> 
> Oh well, the little guy gets tucked up the..... again. You know what i mean.:grin:
> 
> Yes, I can get the OTA but sometimes it loses the signal. Oh well......:nono2:


You, and every one else who were getting DNS - including everybody who were getting it legally from E*.


----------

